

Easy AngularJS Forms with angular-formly - kentcdodds
https://scotch.io/tutorials/easy-angularjs-forms-with-angular-formly

======
kentcdodds
If you're using AngularJS, I highly recommend you look into angular-formly.
This is a fantastic introduction to angular-formly. There's a lot more
power/flexibility behind angular-formly than this article covers, but as the
author of the library, I can say it's very good. Learn more at
[http://learn.angular-formly.com](http://learn.angular-formly.com)

------
matty0187
Thats some beautiful documentation

------
matty0187
Some beautiful documentation!

